# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Hazreti Muhammed, Atatürk

## axuliuma

Hazreti Muhammed, Atatürk

ğİrticağ konusunda tartışmaların yoğunlaştığı günümüzde, irticanın temelinde din alanındaki eksik ve yanlış bilgiler yatmaktadır. Bugün bazı irticai tarikatların çoğalması da dini anlamda insanımızın, yeterince din bilgisine sahip olmamasından kaynaklanm.

ğHazreti Muhammedğ bugün yaşamış olsaydı bu denli irticai tehdit olmayacağı bir gerçekliktir ki, çünkü ğHazreti Muhammed, ümmetçi bir toplum karşıtıdırğ ve putları yıkarak büyük bir devrimci olduğunu kanıtlamıştır. Dine yönelik hiçbir temeli olmayan bazı din istismarcılarının, irticai hareketleri ğHazreti Muhammed"in, dünya görüşü ve hayat felsefesiğ ile uzaktan ve yakından hiçbir bağıntısı yoktur. 

Asıl gerçeklikte ğİslam,ğ bugün hedefte ilericiliğin ana kaynağı olması gerekirken, gericiliğe ana malzeme olarak kullanılmaktadır. ğİslam felsefesi,ğ toplumsal, kültürel, bilimsel, insan yaşamsal kavramında yeniliklere ve şuursal değişimlere açık olmasına rağmen İslam, İslam"a ait olmayan gerici ve tutucu zihniyet elbisesi giydirilerek, sonu belli olmayan bir karışıklığa sürüklenmiştir. İslam, kavramda ğdevlet-milletğ ilişkisini ön plana çıkarmakta ve kendinde kesinlikle hiçbir bağıntısı olmayan ğümmetğ kavramını da ortadan kaldırmaktadır. Tıpkı ğAtatürk İlkeleriğ gibi gücünü halktan alan devrimler, yine gücünü halktan alan ğHazreti Muhammed İlkeleri,ğ İslam devrimleri tamamı ile birbiriyle örtüşmektedir.

İslamiyet, bilim demektir, ilim demektir, şuur demektir. İrticai faaliyetlerin ise bilimle, ilimle ve akılcılıkla bağdaşan hiçbir yönü yoktur! İslamiyet demek inkılap demektir. 600 sene önce devrimlerini gerçekleştiren İslam, acıdır ki bugün devrimlerini gerçekleştiremediği gibi bilimsellikten de uzaklaştırılmaktadır. İslam şuurunun kendinde olduğunu zanneden bazı ğümmetçi irticai kesim,ğ İslam"ı tahrip etmekle, aslında ğHazreti Muhammed"inğ felsefi görüşünü yok etmektedir. Hatta bu ümmetçi, ğdevlet-milletğ ilkesinden yoksun bir şekilde İslam"ın kendi içinde yer almayan şekilcilik ticaretini, aydınlanmada geciken geri toplumlara satmaktan geri kalmamıştır. Bu şekilcilik tacirliğinin asıl nedeni ise koltuk davasıdır ve bu koltuk davasında insanlığın ilerlemesi, değişmesi ve dengesini bulma süreci etki altına alınmıştır. ğHazreti Muhammed"in,ğ İslam felsefesi görüşüyle uzaktan, yakından en ufak bir bağıntısı olmayan bu koltuk sevdalıları, yine görüşlerini bu İslam"ın görüşüdür yalanıyla kabul ettirmeye çalışarak, insanlığı karanlığa ve sonu açmaza çıkan bir vahamete sürüklemektedir.

Tarihsiz, geleneksiz ve kültürsüz bir milletin geleceğinden söz edilemez. Bu gelecek sahte din bezirganlarının kabul ettirmeye çalıştığı ğümmetçi milletğ garabeti ile yaşatılamaz, çünkü ümmetçi milletin ne tarihsel bir geleneği nede tarihsel bir kültür mirasından asla söz edilemez. Tarih kendini ümmetçi kimlikte değil, ulusal kimlikte saklar! İslam felsefesinde, ümmetçilik yoktur. şuur vardır, akıl vardır, ilim vardır, hareket vardır! Statik ve tutucu felsefenin İslam"da asla ve asla yeri yoktur. Bugün için irticacı faaliyetler, insanlık alemine statik enerji pompalamakta ve insan şuurunu izole ederek gelişmesine engel olmaktadır.

Bizlere devrimleriyle aydınlığın yolunu gösteren ğHazreti Muhammed ve Atatürk"ünğ düşünsel kavramları yok edilerek, karanlık aleme yol gösterir hale getirilmiştir.

Eşitlik, kardeşlik ve demokrasinin bilimsellik çerçevesinde sıkı bir çalışmayla temelleri ğHazreti Muhammed ve Atatürkğ ile atılırken, yine bu temeller sarsılarak ve çürütülerek yıkılmanın eşiğine getirilmiştir. Asıl temeli oluşturan halk, ğsağın yobazığ ve ğsolun bağnazı"nınğ bilgisizlik ve cehaletinin verdiği bozuk düşünce yapısıyla insanlarımız bazı fanatik kutuplara çekilerek uzlaşmadan mahrum bırakılmıştır. üöl devrimleri ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devrimlerini yaşatmak için akıl ve bilimsellikten uzaklaştırılan halk, ilkel düşünce saplantılarında kendini yok ederek, yobazlığa ve bağnazlığa prim vermiştir!

Bilinmelidir ki: ğHangi kesimden olursa olsun, şuurunu bilinçlenmeye ve aydınlanmaya yönlendirmeyip aklı başkasında arayan insan ölü insandır! İdeali olmayan insandır!ğ İdeali olmayan insanın da ne İslam felsefesinde nede Kemalizm felsefesinde hiç mi hiç yeri yoktur.

Sonuç olarak irticayla mücadele etmenin ve karanlıktan kurtulmanın tek yolu aydınlanma ile mümkündür. Bilgili ve inançlı hareket ederek hem ğHazreti Muhammed felsefi düşünsel kavramını,ğ hem de ğAtatürk felsefi düşünsel kavramınığ ilelebet yaşatmakla, gövdesi yosunlaşan bizleri karanlıktan, aydınlığa çıkaracaktır.

21 EKİM 2006
Levent Geçkalanlar

----------

